# What cage is best for 4 female rats?



## Apple_pie (Jun 6, 2013)

Hihi! I Juat joined the site so this is my first post I was wonder what cage is best for 4 rats? I would like to stay under 200$ but in the end it doesn't matter to me I want a cage with multiple flooring, a lot like rat cages, but with .5 inch bar spacing. A lot of people recommend the cirtter nation but it only has the bottom floor and a half level (single unit) I feel the double would be sort of an over kill. Anyways, what cage(s) do you guys suggest? I have 2 hooded females, half grown, and I plan on getting 2 dumbos when I get a larger cage. I live in Canada as well if that helps!


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

I will suggest the martins R 695.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't look at the size really but this looks roomy

http://www.ferret.com/item/prevue-small-animal-cage-495/650270/


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Yeah thats a great cage too.


----------



## Apple_pie (Jun 6, 2013)

Is that better then the critter nation? Also I'd rather not get a martins cage, apparently they smell bad and are hard to clean.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am not sure the reviews are pretty good and people are recommending the cage to people with 2-4 rats. I think since you have females it would be fine for them. On the cage calculator it says the size can hold up to 5 rats with 2.5 cubic feet and up to 7 with 2 cubic feet. The only thing is the pan below idk if that is an issue for you but looks like a decent cage.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I recommend the Critter Nation cage.


----------



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...&keywords=super+pet+my+first+home+for+exotics

That's the cage that I bought for my boys, and I absolutely adore it. Even after I dragged it out in the yard to hose it off the other day. The base is deep enough that my three inch layer of bedding very rarely comes up over the sides (and my boys are as bad as my girls were about burrowing/nesting/rearranging), and the levels are super easy to keep clean. Getting them in and out of the cage can be a little bit of a struggle, but honestly it's not too bad even for me, and I'm impatient and not very strong. It's fun to rearrange them, keep things interesting for them. AND if I need to, I can order spare parts from the super pet site, apparently. Which might be good if your girls chew, bless 'em. 

Though, if you don't like bedding -- I do -- the CN or those nice ones like the Prevue are pretty darned awesome. They look so nice and neat, with their casters and big doors!


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the R-695. It's a good affordable price, and very easy to take down, clean, and move around. Plus it's pretty much chew proof, as the cage sits in the pan and the only plastic exposed is the flat bottom. A CN is a difficult to move and take somewhere else (bathroom or outside) for a deep clean.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Martins don't stink. No painted cages stink. Galvanization can stink because crystallized pee builds up on it. And that's any brand of Galv. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

I recommend the Critter Nation. It is roomy and easy to clean. I have hated all of the cages I have had previously. They were all such a hassle. Each CN unit has space for up to six rats if space is used wisely.


----------

